# Television Is Becoming More Barren Week by Week



## MikeK (Sep 28, 2016)

The only reasonably-worth-watching Sunday night series is _Masters of Sex,_ which is not about sex but rather about the _Masters Johnson_ sex researchers of the fifties and their personal lives.  Aside from that there is very little other than the same movies over and over.  And, believe it or not, one channel is running, _I Love Lucy._ 

The cable providers are raising prices and cutting back on quality and services.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 28, 2016)

MikeK said:


> The only reasonably-worth-watching Sunday night series is _Masters of Sex,_ which is not about sex but rather about the _Masters Johnson_ sex researchers of the fifties and their personal lives.  Aside from that there is very little other than the same movies over and over.  And, believe it or not, one channel is running, _I Love Lucy._
> 
> The cable providers are raising prices and cutting back on quality and services.



Currently watching 35 year old movie Beastmaster,

When it's over, going back to season 5 of Longmire


----------



## Rocko (Sep 28, 2016)

I just finished watching breaking bad on Netflix and thought it was excellent. I'm watching better call Saul now.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 28, 2016)

It has an off switch.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 28, 2016)

MikeK said:


> The only reasonably-worth-watching Sunday night series is _Masters of Sex,_ which is not about sex but rather about the _Masters Johnson_ sex researchers of the fifties and their personal lives.  Aside from that there is very little other than the same movies over and over.  And, believe it or not, one channel is running, _I Love Lucy._
> 
> The cable providers are raising prices and cutting back on quality and services.



It's called getting less for more............the trend continues.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2016)

MikeK said:


> The only reasonably-worth-watching Sunday night series is _Masters of Sex,_ which is not about sex but rather about the _Masters Johnson_ sex researchers of the fifties and their personal lives.  Aside from that there is very little other than the same movies over and over.  And, believe it or not, one channel is running, _I Love Lucy._
> 
> The cable providers are raising prices and cutting back on quality and services.



Fear the Walking Dead is watchable, if far inferior to The Walking Dead, which starts again fairly soon.

Ash vs Evil Dead is coming back on this Sunday I think, I know some people who think Shameless is a great show, and HBO has Westworld premiering this week as well, which looks potentially good.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Fear the Walking Dead is watchable, if far inferior to The Walking Dead, which starts again fairly soon.
> 
> Ash vs Evil Dead is coming back on this Sunday I think, I know some people who think Shameless is a great show, and HBO has Westworld premiering this week as well, which looks potentially good.


I think _Shameless_ is GREAT!  And I'm looking forward to a look at _Westworld._  I hope it's as good as the previews suggest.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 28, 2016)

Friday, full day of watching Luke Cage on Netflix


----------



## Tehon (Sep 28, 2016)

MikeK said:


> The only reasonably-worth-watching Sunday night series is _Masters of Sex,_ which is not about sex but rather about the _Masters Johnson_ sex researchers of the fifties and their personal lives.  Aside from that there is very little other than the same movies over and over.  And, believe it or not, one channel is running, _I Love Lucy._
> 
> The cable providers are raising prices and cutting back on quality and services.





MikeK said:


> The cable providers are raising prices and cutting back on quality and services.


Dump it....you won't be sorry.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2016)

I disagree.  There are several good shows...The Profit, History Channel has great shows and CNN has a show called "Classified" that reviews earlier Top Secret Information about our spies and such.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 28, 2016)

MikeK said:


> The only reasonably-worth-watching Sunday night series is _Masters of Sex,_ which is not about sex but rather about the _Masters Johnson_ sex researchers of the fifties and their personal lives.  Aside from that there is very little other than the same movies over and over.  And, believe it or not, one channel is running, _I Love Lucy._
> 
> The cable providers are raising prices and cutting back on quality and services.


Which is why I stream at a fraction of the cost of cable..


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 28, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Friday, full day of watching Luke Cage on Netflix


Bromance movies, you must be mad...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 28, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Friday, full day of watching Luke Cage on Netflix
> ...




Bromance?

Hope to see if they did as good a job with it as the did Jessica JOnes


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 28, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Did he rough her up?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 28, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



only in bed.

altho there was the bar fight...

they kicked ass on about a half dozen guys between them, and ended when one shoved a broken bottle into Lukes neck.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



They need to do a good job, these characters are going to be starring in Defenders after they make Iron Fist.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 29, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > The only reasonably-worth-watching Sunday night series is _Masters of Sex,_ which is not about sex but rather about the _Masters Johnson_ sex researchers of the fifties and their personal lives.  Aside from that there is very little other than the same movies over and over.  And, believe it or not, one channel is running, _I Love Lucy._
> ...


Longmire....yea....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




3 1/2 episodes to go on this season


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 29, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


i just saw sea 5 epi 1....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



On ep 10, and put Luke Cage on my list.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 29, 2016)

'Tyrant' on FX is one of my fav's..........season 3 just ended a few weeks ago.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> 'Tyrant' on FX is one of my fav's..........season 3 just ended a few weeks ago.



I watched the first season and thought it was not bad, but it didn't grab me enough to watch the second season.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > 'Tyrant' on FX is one of my fav's..........season 3 just ended a few weeks ago.
> ...



1st season was the worst. It picks up and just keeps getting better in the 2nd and 3rd season. Trust me.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



I have so much crap to watch now, and less time to do it in, I won't be going back.  

I'm almost certainly going to have to cut shows out of my schedule soon as is.


----------

